# Good does?



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am looking at the following does to buy. One is for eventually breeding australian miniature goats the other is to produce mini boers. Both are around 5/6 months old so I know it's difficult to always tell. Do you think they are good does?

Number 1:























This one is for breeding Aust. Mini goats

This is number 1s mom






















I already have a doe kid with the same sire that I just love!

Number 2:








This is the boer x mini doe that would be used for breeding mini boers

Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

These are the two girls together









Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is the red girls mom. I am not sure I like her top line but I am really still learning conformation.. She is also 8 years old

Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute and look healthy.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Any more opinions on conformation?


Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

They look cute to me but I don't know anything about Australian miniature goats or their breed standard. I really like the mini boer. For the mini boer, do you already have a small buck to breed her to?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know anything about mini Autralians or Mini Boers but from a meat doe production standpoint:

Doeling #1 has a nice long body and great brisket but has a short neck and is "downhill" right now (high hips.) She may level out but her dam seems a bit downhill as well. It appears that her dam has a fairly severe underbite, so make sure the doelings bottom teeth line up with her hard palate so that she can graze and feed efficiently. Also check udder & teat structure- her dam seems to have a decent udder. The doeling has no pigmentation in her tail web, slight chance of melanomas and other sun-related issues from lack of skin pigment.

Doeling #2 seems a bit dainty and also has a short neck. She doesn't have any brisket at all. But she does have a fairly deep body for her frame. If she has good teat structure, there is no reason she can't perform as a meat production doe. I think her dam's topline may not be as bad as it looks in the photo - looks like her hair is deceiving. The dam has TINY horns for being 8 years old!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think they're nice little does.

I don't like the boer's dam's topline ... quite a kink ... but her age could be a contributing factor if she's had a lot of kids. Hair may indeed be a factor but its surely not a good topline.
The kids topline is fairly straight right now, in fact I like her . She is dainty in front. Shouldn't be for a boer.

There's something odd about her front legs ... it may be just how she's standing but they don't look very straight, particularly the upper leg. ??? A bit odd?

Overall I would second Katey's statements.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

For breeding I do have a 3 mini bucks and one is light brown the other white/cream with brown through his coat. The White one is built somewhat similar to a boer but not as solid but I am hoping to breed a mini boer buck eventually that I can keep for breeding more mini boers. 
They can both be used to produce mini boers. 


Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We have decided to get the little white one but not the other yet. They will keep her there for a bit to see how she grows. 


Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Mini boers? Doesnt that kinda defeat the purpose of having boers?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

There is a market for them here as people love the boer breed but not their size. 


Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And they are making mini boers for the show ring more than meat and as pets. 


Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL that really cracks me up


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a mini boer! All the personality of a goofy boer in a smaller body.


----------

